# GCN Cycling kit who has a set? or does it fall into the fred category.



## pittcanna

I have my eye on the road bike party kit.




























What say you
The Global Cycling Network Cycling Kit | Santini SMS


----------



## MMsRepBike

Totally Fred category where I'm at. There's two Freds around here with the normal red/black kits. Nobody else will touch them now, lol.


----------



## junior1210

I think it's fine, assuming you can ride like Marty Ashton. At least make sure you speak in a thick British accent while wearing.


----------



## tihsepa

Yeah. 





No. I would rather ride wearing one of those ugly ass Strava jerseys.


----------



## Rogus

If you like the way it looks then wear it or do you care more about what others think than you do? This "Fred" stuff is stupid.


----------



## bvber

Or try this on and see if anyone catches it. :idea:


----------



## farva

After watching a few of their videos, I have concluded that GCN Is actually just 3 unemployed guys living in their Moms basement that may or may not contain a chicken


----------



## Oxtox

not a horrible looking jersey, but it costs more than I'm willing to pay.

and I never buy full kit...that's a little over the top for my tastes.


----------



## den bakker

farva said:


> After watching a few of their videos, I have concluded that GCN Is actually just 3 unemployed guys living in their Moms basement that may or may not contain a chicken


pretty much definition of most pros


----------



## TricrossRich

I love GCN... watch almost every day. I think the guys are funny and as a relatively new cyclist, less than 1 year riding, I learn something almost every video. I really wanted to get the kit, to support them... but I just don't like the looks of it. IMO, there's way to much on it... its busy. I can understand why they want tout their advertisers on there... but at some point, that takes away from the aesthetics and people simply won't buy it.


----------



## AlanE

I think it says "poseur" more than "fred". By that I mean it looks more "pro" than "dork"


----------



## Cinelli 82220

junior1210 said:


> I think it's fine, assuming you can ride like Marty Ashton.


Martyn Ashton is paralysed from a fall doing a stunt Sep 1 2013.

He won't be riding unless a miracle occurs. 

If someone put out a set of kit with the proceeds going towards his rehab I would buy that.


----------



## BacDoc

Martyn was my favorite rider and one of the most talented of the multidisciplinary bunch. If any of the money goes to him, I'm with Cinelli 82220, I'll buy that!


----------



## STRANA

I've thought about getting a set to support their show but hate ordering and no being sure of sizing. I have no problem wearing kit that looks sharp. I wouldn't mind team kit as such. That being said I am a bigger fan of the red/black over the green. Do what makes you happy that why we ride!


----------



## PMC

Santini makes pretty decent stuff IMO so if you like it you should get a GCN kit.

Who cares if someone thinks it's poseur or fred gear. Get it, use it and enjoy... wash and repeat.


----------



## ucfquattroguy

Hmm. Makes me question my wearing of the Sufferfest 'Dark Side' kit... *thinks about it* 

Nope..still badass.


----------



## junior1210

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Martyn Ashton is paralysed from a fall doing a stunt Sep 1 2013.
> 
> He won't be riding unless a miracle occurs.
> 
> If someone put out a set of kit with the proceeds going towards his rehab I would buy that.


I wouldn't bet against that miracle. I mean you saw Road Party 1 right?! He could do stuff on one wheel I can't do on two feet and a spotter. As far as his rehab goes, I'd rather just donate to the cause than buy a kit.


----------



## JFR

Rogus said:


> If you like the way it looks then wear it or do you care more about what others think than you do? This "Fred" stuff is stupid.


Bah, it's just human nature. Most people want to look good and fit in. They wear stuff they like AND other people will think they look good in. You must not be married...

_Honey, does this look okay?_


----------

